# Trailer Leaf Springs



## BigTerp (Oct 21, 2016)

I need to replace the axle on my trailer since the spindles have seen better days. Figured now is a good time to replace the leaf springs, if they need it. They are rather rusty, but not sure if it's just surface rust or something more. They are also stretched out about 1/2" when unloaded compared to the specs of what a new set would measure (length wise). What do you guys think? Replace them or no?


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Oct 21, 2016)

I think the springs look ok. 
I have applied Rustoleum rust reformer to older springs and had them turn out very nice. 
You could even paint them black.


----------



## richg99 (Oct 22, 2016)

They look better than most of my saltwater-rust-covered springs. 

As far as the stretching, a lot depends on how much weight is on them. Our tinnys tend to be lighter than a same-sized fiberglass boat.

richg99


----------



## KMixson (Oct 23, 2016)

They look pretty good to me. There is a lot of bow in them which is good. I would clean the rust off of them and paint them black.


----------



## GTS225 (Oct 23, 2016)

That's not bad. If you pull the bolt out of the center, slip a strip of tar paper in between each leaf when you put it back together.

Roger


----------



## FishinLite (Oct 23, 2016)

" If you pull the bolt out of the center, slip a strip of tar paper in between each leaf when you put it back together."

What does the tar paper do?


----------



## Johnny (Oct 23, 2016)

those springs look great to me. clean and paint (if desired) and they have many miles left on them.
I guess a 1" strip of tar paper (or anything) would give some lubrication to the slippage of the springs.
maybe to ward off any squeaking of rusty springs ???

when they get to look like this, it is time to replace them.







.


----------



## GTS225 (Oct 23, 2016)

As Johnny said, it helps them work the way they're supposed to. Also keeps them from rusting together over the winter. It's the cheap way to do it. I you want to, you could hit up Speedway Motors for some teflon strips, but that's more expensive.

Roger


----------



## richg99 (Oct 23, 2016)

Tar paper....Hmmm. Sounds like a project for a cut-up vinyl siding section. Might last longer. richg99


----------



## BigTerp (Oct 24, 2016)

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## BigTerp (Nov 2, 2016)

Springs were in excellent shape. I popped them off while I was replacing my axle and cleaned them up with a wire brush. Can still read the numbers/lettering on them. So it was just a bit of surface rust. I had read that using old motor oil on them will help extend their service life. So that's what I did and they look like new now. Just waiting on new nylon bushings to arrive, as my old ones were pretty worn, and everything can then go back together.


----------



## DaleH (Nov 2, 2016)

BigTerp said:


> I had read that *using old motor oil* on them will help extend their service life. So that's what I did and they look like new now.


As others said, I cleaned them up, then painted with RustOleum back paint and then sprayed the by-Jesus out of them with *fogging oil*.

Works really well, but 'wet lubes' will attract dust/dirt. I wonder if the tar paper and a dry film lubricant might be the better way to go?!?

One place where fogging oil works BETTER than anything, is in any lock on your boat, like compartment locke et al. I boat in saltwater and it keeps cam locks made out of 'pot metal' (zinc alloy) working well.


----------

